# pkg install broken in 10.3, error code 70



## zsero (Apr 4, 2016)

I've just did a clean install of 10.3-RELEASE.

I was able to install packages, rebooted the system, and now every time I do `pkg install ...`, it behaves like an pkg(8) update BUT terminates with error code 70.


```
pkg install nano
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 4, 2016)

Please post the output of `pkg -vv`.


----------



## zsero (Apr 4, 2016)

https://paste.ee/r/4PWhV


----------



## zsero (Apr 4, 2016)

OK, I tried 10.2 and the exact same thing happened. Also pkg -vv for that system.
http://paste.ee/r/MwoTp


----------



## SirDice (Apr 4, 2016)

Those look alright. Have you tried forcing an update of the repository? `pkg update -f`


----------



## zsero (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes, didn't fix it.


----------



## theDave (Apr 4, 2016)

Same thing, 10.2 on AWS. Appears to return 70 if one of the packages requested has already been installed. Using -f fixes it:


```
pkg install -y python27
```

returns 70, whereas


```
pkg install -yf python27
```

forces a reinstall and returns 0.


----------



## zsero (Apr 5, 2016)

theDave, thanks for the information, I can confirm it! pkg breaks installation if one of the to-be-installed packages is already installed! Also, good to find out that this is not related to 10.2 / 10.3 but a regression in pkg 1.7.1. I've reported it for maintainers.


----------



## zsero (Apr 5, 2016)

Opened a pkg related thread here:
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/55739/


----------

